

You’ll shoot your eye out…with a 1MW laser pulse pistol - pwg
http://hackaday.com/2011/03/10/youll-shoot-your-eye-out-with-a-1mw-laser-pulse-pistol/

======
adlep
So, if a 1MW pulse can shoot through a razor blade, it could also cause a
serious wound on a bare skin. I wonder what kind of damage a 10MW pulse would
do (aka "laser rifle")?

------
tocomment
Where did he get the laser for it?

------
pzxc
It's not actually 1 MW, it's 1 KW.

~~~
tocomment
Source?

